# Sulafa Tower vs DEC Towers



## ankushatwork (May 18, 2014)

Hi,

I have just moved to Dubai and looking at places close to Media City. Though I like the Greens, I am a littled bummed by the size of their 1BR flats. I ave seen better flats in the Marina size wise though the building are a bit dodgy.

I have narrowed it down to Sulafa, which I like because its close to my office in Media City and DEC Towers, which while away has a slightly bigger flat.

I like Sulafa a bit more than DEC and I understand that for it falls under the dodgy list (crown, pinnacle, manchester, pearl etc).

What i want your help with is

# why no love for DEC?

# Why does Sulafa get hate? I know there was a fire some years ago but it looked fine to me.

# Sulafa or DEC?


Thanks much guys

A


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Some of the apartments in DEC have a great view, if you can get one of those, I'd go with that. 

Traffic at that end of the Marina is far better and you've got a massive Choithrams supermarket on the ground floor (good luck finding fresh vegetables though). You're also a 5 minute walk from the Beach/JBR and there's some nice little cafes/restaurants across the road on the Marina. If I remember correctly, it also has a squash/tennis court.

Never been in Sulafa so don't know what it's like but the traffic around there can be awful and once the buildings under construction are finished, it'll be a bit claustrophobic.


----------

